
Banks begin moving some operations out of Britain - joeyspn
https://next.ft.com/content/a3a92744-3a52-11e6-9a05-82a9b15a8ee7#axzz4CaLTw9WA
======
joeyspn
Paywall bypass:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjy8OXb0sPNAhVBAxoKHU-
IAt0QqQIIJjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2Fa3a92744-3a52-11e6-9a05-82a9b15a8ee7.html&usg=AFQjCNEDEM1NoFyTPUrIAp7EHVgrT05iHg)

